# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Arti i programimit >  Si perdoren Radiobutton ne Vb.net

## furkan

Per Insert into dhe update kollaj po bajka po si me e definu sql kodin ne vb.net per select from
kur brenda tabeles i kam 5 rubrika true false qe dua ti vendosi radiobuttona.

A ka ndonje zgjidhje qe ato te jene radiobuttona ose chechbox  apo nuk kam zgjidhje teknike

fjala eshte per sexim

SELECT FROM A,B,C FROM TABLE1
dhe vlera duhet te lexohen ne check box ose radiobutton

----------


## little-boy

Furkan, 
spo jame i sigurt se po e kuptoj mire problemin, mirpo nese deshiron qe ta caktosh Gjinijen  me radio buttona atehere duhet ti futes radio butonat ne nje "Group Box"

----------

